# How to know internet speed?



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,

How to check if my internet speed is as what my ISP told me?

I use Win Xp. Is there any command in win xp to see the speed of my connection?

Thank you.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Do a google search for bandwidth or internet speed tests. There are heaps of them available. They vary in reliability so do a few and you will get a fairly good idea.


----------



## rabgary (Aug 8, 2001)

http://myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/autotest.html
http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
http://www.toast.net/performance/
http://speedtest.tx.charter.com/


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you for the links guys.

They say that sharing internet connection affect the test result, and my connection is indeed shared, so how to correcly read the test result?


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Since your connection is shared, why bother testing the speed if it wasn't shared.
The result will differ, but you will never benefit from it.


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

I want to check if my provider deliver the speed it's promising.


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

I have found that the speed test on PC Pitstop squares exactly with what my ISP claims I should be getting. Give it a try.

Red Boy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *PC Pit Stop* site gives very inaccurate upload/download speeds. You'll have more accurate results with the *Speakeasy* site. Make sure to empty the browser cache before running a speed test on any site.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ihatemyjob (Mar 17, 2006)

Online speed guides are terrible, the ONLY reliable way to check your bandwidth, is to download a large file from an uncapped server in your vicinity, and check the transfer rate once it's settled. It will start off high due to buffering, but when it settles, you can then work it out.

For instance, on a 4 Meg broadband connection, the ideal transfer rate you're looking at is 512 KB/Sec, but anything around 480 KB/Sec is perfectly fine.

If you tell me what speed you should be on, I'll tell you what transfer rate you should be expecting.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I recommend the *Speakeasy* site because it's pretty accurate and it's also recommended by my broadband ISP. :up:

My maximum advertised speeds are 1 Mbps(1,000 Kbps)/10 Mbps(10,000 Kbps). I consistently get test results which average 970 Kbps/9,600 Kbps. :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, this is the first time that the responses I get from this forum disagree with each other. I guess I gonna try all the suggestions.

To Ihatemyjob : my connection supposed to be 128 kbps so what rate should I be expecting?


Thank you all


----------



## Sammeh_Boy (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a 56k connection, but I recieve poor internet downloads ranging from 0.5-6KBp/s, is that normal? I get 6kbps at like 3AM when nobody else is on, which is normal, but should it ever go below 2kbps or am I getting a poor service?

Thanks,
Sammeh

Note: I never dial-up at 56, I connect usually at 46-48kbps


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A 44000 - 48000 bps connection speed is about normal for 56K dialup. The most you can get is about 53,000 bps.

When downloading a file, a throughput speed of 5.0 - 5.5 Kb/sec is about normal, but I've seen it exceed 6.0 Kb/sec in some cases.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

flavallee said:


> I recommend the *Speakeasy* site because it's pretty accurate and it's also recommended by my broadband ISP. :up:
> 
> My maximum advertised speeds are 1 Mbps(1,000 Kbps)/10 Mbps(10,000 Kbps). I consistently get test results which average 970 Kbps/9,600 Kbps. :up:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have a link, because the only Speakeasy website that I fond offering speed tests is just for some major US citys...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Since you're living in Canada, just use the link to the U.S. city closest to you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

